

Looking for feedback - trustrecs

Hi - we recently launched a beta version of a web application called TrustRecs (www.trustrecs.com). It helps you find someone good when you need a service.<p>I would appreciate if you could try the application and give me your feedback about TrustRecs' core functionality. Please don't focus too much on the cosmetics. Thank you.<p>-Mohammed
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://www.trustrecs.com> (Note: this is not a recommendation)

------
trustrecs
Thanks, Colin!

Mohammed

